# Waterproofing and Conditioning Boots



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there a proper order to follow when waterproofing and conditioning your hunting boots?

Generally, I will spray waterproofing on my boots first and let them dry for a day and then apply some Danner conditioner afterward. But I wonder if it would be better to do it the other way around.

Any thoughts?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I asked a similar question awhile back Bax*..

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=21206&p=234359&hilit=Leather+Conditioner#p234359

Maybe it'll help some.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> I asked a similar question awhile back Bax*..
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=16&t=21206&p=234359&hilit=Leather+Conditioner#p234359
> 
> Maybe it'll help some.


Thanks for the heads up. That was good info!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Many quality hunting boots now are waterproof and breathable with a membrane of "Gortex" or similar knock-off material. My theory on waterproofing boots is that if you use silicon or other substance that is really waterproof you will loose the breathability of the boots. So I use either boot oil or mink oil to condition and protect the leather without decreasing the breathability of the boots. The membrane will take care of the waterproofing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

More than anything I want to make sure I get a good life out of my boots. I bought some wolverine boots which aren't top o the line by any means, but they are probably the most comfortable I have owned so I just want to be sure they last a few seasons. 

Campfire, you make an interesting point. My feet get sweaty and breathable boots may be the ticket...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have some of the Obenauf's cleaner and also water-proofer that you can try if you would like. It has seemed to work great on my Meindl's. I clean them every few months, and then rub in the conditioner. And by the way- I swear my feet were the only dry part on me on Saturday!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My feet were the only dry thing on me from the waist down too. That was some WET pheasant hunting!


----------

